# Does this photo look authentic



## Someone Somewhere (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi,


----------



## Space Face (Jul 21, 2020)

Still looks inside to me. Not outdoors.


----------



## Someone Somewhere (Jul 21, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Still looks inside to me. Not outdoors.



Hi,

Thx for replying. I guess I didn't explain myself too well. What I meant was that I told the person that I left the house and went to a cafe/restaurant, or basically somewhere that isn't my house.

So I clicked a picture and changed the background using some app on the phone. Now I need to know whether this photo looks edited in some way, or does it feel like I was actually at the place in the background?

Regards


----------



## Braineack (Jul 21, 2020)

Have fun with the divorce.


----------



## Someone Somewhere (Jul 21, 2020)

Braineack said:


> Have fun with the divorce.



Lol. Does this look too fake?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 21, 2020)

Looks realish to me. As was said above, have fun with the divorce.


----------



## Someone Somewhere (Jul 21, 2020)

Well that it looks realish is good to know.

Also no divorces involved here. Sending it to my boss. 

Thx.

So if I send it, then there will be no reason to suspect that the background has been edited in, right?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 21, 2020)

The lighting in the scene doesn't match the highlight on the left side of your face nor the shadows on your shirt.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 21, 2020)

480sparky said:


> The lighting in the scene doesn't match the highlight on the left side of your face nor the shadows on your shirt.



Took the words out of my mouth (or fingers).


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 21, 2020)

Welcome to the forums =]


----------



## Someone Somewhere (Jul 21, 2020)

480sparky said:


> The lighting in the scene doesn't match the highlight on the left side of your face nor the shadows on your shirt.



Hi, thx for replying and pointing it out.

If however you got this photograph and had no info on the editing I have given, would you still be able to tell that this is edited?

Or does one have to know this to suspect?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 21, 2020)

Someone Somewhere said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > The lighting in the scene doesn't match the highlight on the left side of your face nor the shadows on your shirt.
> ...



I can't speak about the abilities of your intended recipient as to whether he/she will 'fall for it'.  Maybe, maybe not.  You pays your money and you takes your chances.

Good luck.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 21, 2020)

If I found out one of my employees was lying to me they'd not be an employee for much longer.


----------



## Someone Somewhere (Jul 21, 2020)

Space Face said:


> If I found out one of my employees was lying to me they'd not be an employee for much longer.



Thats why I want to know and be sure.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 21, 2020)

Someone Somewhere said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > If I found out one of my employees was lying to me they'd not be an employee for much longer.
> ...



Honesty is the best policy.  Lies lead to more lies, on and on.


----------



## Someone Somewhere (Jul 21, 2020)

Okay thx for the help guys. I am now closing this thread. I think I need to better frame the question. So will make another thread.

Thx


----------



## Space Face (Jul 21, 2020)

I don't think you have the ability to close the thread


----------



## compur (Jul 21, 2020)

Oh, what a tangled web we weave ...


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 21, 2020)

You have angered the photo gods!, Photography should not be used for evil!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 21, 2020)

So you come on to a photography forum to see if your editing skills are good enough to make your boss think you're somewhere you're not?

How the hell has this person not been banned just for being a shitty human?


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 21, 2020)

Someone Somewhere said:


> Okay thx for the help guys. I am now closing this thread. I think I need to better frame the question. So will make another thread.
> 
> Thx



That is not a good idea by any means...
Utilize the edit button, but before you do any more editing, lets be truthful about our actions and have some integrity. =]


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 21, 2020)

I don't see any pic, I guess I got here too late??? No biggie, the banter was excellent, far from shitty.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 22, 2020)

Someone Somewhere said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Still looks inside to me. Not outdoors.
> ...





Braineack said:


> Have fun with the divorce.





Someone Somewhere said:


> Well that it looks realish is good to know.
> 
> Also no divorces involved here. Sending it to my boss.
> 
> ...



An excellent first thread!


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 22, 2020)

Is this for real??

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Space Face (Jul 22, 2020)

It did seem a bizarrely put question.


----------



## pez (Jul 25, 2020)

Dang. I wish the photo wasn't removed.


----------



## terri (Jul 25, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> So you come on to a photography forum to see if your editing skills are good enough to make your boss think you're somewhere you're not?
> 
> How the hell has this person not been banned just for being a shitty human?


The only time we step in as anything resembling the morality police is in instances of a ) copyright infringement and b) software piracy.  

So this guy's lucky.     Y'all handled it well, so thank you.   

I will do him and all of us a favor and close the thread.   Karma's gonna do the rest, I'm thinking.


----------

